# wie Methodenvorschläge nach Eingabe eines Punktes veranlassen?



## ernst (7. Apr 2015)

Hallo allerseits,
Mit Javascript kann man mit Objekten arbeiten.
Da man nicht alle Methoden einer Klasse kennt, gibt es Editoren, die das machen.
z.B. werden nach Einage eines Punktes verschiedene Vorschläge gemacht.
document.getElementById("my_id1").

Leider funktioniert dies bei mir nicht mit dem Tool aptana.
Es soll aber funktionieren, Aber wie ?
(Ich verwende aptana alleine ohne Eclipse).

mfg
ernst


----------



## Diabolus (8. Apr 2015)

Hallo ernst,

Kann es vielleicht sein, dass du deinen Code im Html-Editor schreibst?
Ich glaube du muss den Code in einer eigenen *.js Datei schreiben.
Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## AntiMuffin (12. Apr 2015)

Hallo ernst,
ich habe auch schon mit Aptana gearbeitet für Html/PHP und Javascript Projekte. Meine Kollegen und ich hatten jedoch relativ viele Probleme. Aus diesem Grund sind wir dieses Jahr zu Netbeans gewechselt und dort erhälst du was Javascript und CSS angeht viel mehr Unterstützung!  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
AntiMuffin


----------



## Thallius (12. Apr 2015)

Ich habe Aptana auch probiert und es war der Graus. Fürchterlich langsam und unstabil. Für Webentwicklung kann ich nur PhpStorm empfehlen. Auch wenn es ein paar Euro kostet ist es das allemal wert.

Gruß

Claus


----------

